# Pendants with a 4 jaw chuck



## Gary Max (Jul 13, 2009)

Here's how we make Pendants----I try to keep things very simple so we can make a bunch of product
Using a 4 jaw chuck---here are a couple of easy to follow pics.
There are many different ways to make these---this is just how we get-r-done---plus if you have a 4 jaw chuck you ain't got to buy anything.

1st cut your blanks---I like 3/8 by 1 3/4 round----you can make them any size you like.

2nd --Mount the blanks on the center of your #1 jig----first thing you need to turn is the outside edge---gives you balance

3rd----I just drill a 1/4 inch hole---just pick a spot and drill---no great math here--I do this step on my drill press----be sure you leave enough wood to support your cord.

4th---this is the second jig---it's oversized so you can stick you pendant on off centered and still hold it securly. I use the 1/4 inch drill bit as a pilot shaft---it helps get everything thing inline. Now we turn the face giving the pendant it's final shape and sand.

5th---using a small sander on the back ---- and it is ready for a finish.


----------



## jaeger (Jul 13, 2009)

Thanks for the tips and taking the time to take and post the photos.


----------



## leehljp (Jul 13, 2009)

Thanks Gary, Good ideas.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Jul 13, 2009)

Thanks for the info!


----------



## Gary Max (Jul 14, 2009)

Right now my wife is working on getting a 100 of these made. We sold 3 at last weekends show.
Oh---we are using 2mm leather cord.


----------



## gad5264 (Jul 14, 2009)

Thanks for the info Gary


----------



## mickr (Jul 18, 2009)

good info..don't know that I'll make pendants, but I have good info if I choose to..thanks


----------

